

The Original Lambda Papers (Guy Steele and Gerald Sussman) - smanek
http://library.readscheme.org/page1.html

======
Confusion
The conondrum is: do we consider this trolling for karma or shouldn't we care
how often this link comes up, because the papers are _supposed to be_
invaluable. But honestly, how many people actually bother to read them,
instead of just giving them lipservice?

Which raises the question: submitter smanek, have _you_ actually read these
papers?

~~~
smanek
Not all of them. I've read Ultimate Imperative, Ultimate GOTO, and Ultimate
Opcode (along with Sussman's SICP, which covers some similar ground).

To the best of my recollection, I haven't seen these on HN before. Have they
been posted before?

Oh, and for the record, I'm hardly in need of any karma.

~~~
Confusion
I admit I'm not sure I've seen these on HN before, but I've definitely seen
them in my Google Reader at least four times before in the past six months.

I'm interested to learn SICP covers some of the same stuff BTW: I have started
working through that book and your remark encourages me to read the papers
afterwards, as I might actually find myself able to understand them (faster
than now) then :).

As for the karma: I checked the amount you had before posting and was
primarily leaning towards my "or ..." :).

